
Scientists have figured out exactly how much fun it is to get drunk - falcor84
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/05/24/scientists-have-figured-out-exactly-how-much-fun-it-is-to-get-drunk/
======
falcor84
TL;DR: UK researchers studying the data coming from the Mappiness mood
tracking app found a 10.79 well-being boost (on a 0-100 scale), reduced to 4
points after trying to control for all other variables[0]

[0]
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0277953616...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0277953616301344)

